# New to the snow with a very old 524



## TulsaTime (Nov 29, 2021)

Hey all. 

We just moved to Indiana and I'm preparing for my first winter & snow fall. I am inheriting a 524 38040 - Serial 0021470.

In short I know the machine was well cared for and runs. (though it does need a new fuel line). I have not seen the machine yet but will be picking it up from a family member at christmas time. 

Is there a "All you need to know about the Toro 524" post or something somewhere? I'm very mechanically inclined but have never touched a blower before.

Thanks!


----------



## carguy20 (Feb 8, 2021)

There is a guide / checklist written on here by a member that is a soup to nuts way of going over a snowblower. You can follow that and it will tell you everything you need to know. 

Blowers are not very complex machines (most of the time). If the machine has not had new belts in awhile, get some and keep the ones currently on it as spares. There is a place called Off Road Belts that has decent belts for good prices. I would also recommend that you get the proper fuel line, usually 7/16 od, not 1/2 od. It will be easier to feed through the engine without taking the shroud off. I usually use a coathanger through the old fuel line while I pull the old one out. Then the coathanger acts as a guide to feed the new one through. 

Keep us posted and maybe share some pics when you can.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

Welcome to the forum.

A member here has compiled a check list of items for servicing snow blowers, most will apply to your machine.
When you get the machine post some photos of the it and any questions that pop up.









Snowblower Checklist


This is a checklist of all the items I cover when I refurbish a snowblower for sale. I also use it as a guide when I give someone else's snowblower a major tuneup, however, I give them the list and let them pick and choose, 2nd, 3rd, 4th year are different, and less, and quicker! Items such as...




www.snowblowerforum.com


----------



## TulsaTime (Nov 29, 2021)

Thanks for the quick reply guys! That checklist is great and will be valuable once I get it.
Here are a couple pics he sent me.
Last thing for now - he and I are trying to determine a fair price. If the condition is good I’m thinking of something like $100 but have no clue if that’s fair or not. Keep in mind this is my uncle and we just want a fair price on both sides.


----------



## carguy20 (Feb 8, 2021)

It certainly looks like it is in good shape. There does not to be much, if any rust. I think $100 would be a fair price. Even if you had to put $50 in parts (belts, fuel line, new poly skids), the machine would be a decent runner. 

What type of snow (heavy wet or fluffy) / how much do you get in a winter? Also, what size area do you have to clear with it. 

The 5hp engine may be a little underpowered in very deep storms, but it should get the job done.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Fair prices are determined by make, model, age, zip code, time of year spring winter, day before a big snow.

$100 is a fair price, even $75-$125. I've seen these Toros at garage sales for $25-$100. I wouldn't pay over $50, but after fixing it up I'd sell it for $250-$350. It is very old.


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

$100 is about right this time of year. However, people won't exactly be fighting each other to buy it, unless a blizzard is coming. I would replace the tires asap with something more aggressive as those will slip pretty good when she is working hard, also an impeller kit will make a huge difference in performance. Disconnecting all the electrical safeties might be a good idea some people say. Not a bad machine, I have one pretty close to the same thing. Welcome !!


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

That machine has been well taken care of, and looks hardly used ..... Would surely be a good unit to have.


----------



## TulsaTime (Nov 29, 2021)

Thanks guys. I know prices will vary greatly by the things mentioned - just looking for a ball park idea.

Again we're new to this area but I'm being told the typical "heavy" snowfall is 6-8" at most and usually very dry. If they get a wet snow it does not accumulate to much. Our driveway is an odd shape - but basically 50x30 that then merges into 50x10. So a total of about 2000 sq ft.

I was ready to pull the trigger on a new snow blower, so my thoughts are if I get this and it just isn't up to snuff, I could sell it as a serviced & working machine & buy something more suitable.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

It's actually a very good well built snowblower. If you feel it's underpowered, buy a new Chinese OHV 208cc engine and you'll be in good shape. Many on here buy the Predator engine from Harbor Freight. With that engine and proper care, this model Toro could last you the rest of your life and handle every snow proudly.

And Welcome!


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

looks very clean for a 40 year old machine (1980 model). Those were very well built. The problem areas can include: 
1. the safety/interlock system (switches degrade due to age) There is a write-up on this forum how they work if you have issues with it. 
2. Those tires are not good, an upgrade to XTracs or similar will help alot. 
3. the 5 hp engine is slightly underpowered for that frame, they came with 7hp and 8hp as well. I would use it for a while and see if the engine has enough power. 

parts: Parts – 524 Snowthrower | Toro or https://www.jackssmallengines.com/j...000001-0999999/engine-assembly-model-no-38040

tx


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

@Tulsa,

In my opinion, if you are mechanically inclined as you stated, you should have no problem turning a wrench on this machine for maintenance and repairs.

100.00 between family members seems fair to me ... blowers do require preventive measures to keep running proper.

I add 2oz of Stabil and 2oz of SeaFoam to all my 5 gallon gas cans .... Oil for all snowblowers is always 5W30* Full Synthetic* .... lube all fittings, bushings, swivel points .... spraying chute and auger/impeller assembly with silicone, wax, or some type of slick material is advisable in order snow rolls of without sticking/freezing to cold metal ... Keeping proper air in both tires, which for me is about 15lbs in a tire that says max at 20 .... I think you should be fine with those tires for a long time, but if you do ever decide to change then, just about every machine now comes with XTrac snow tires ...


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

That machine will clean up like new, very good condition. $100.00 is a fair price.
Like others have said upgrade the tires to X tracs, if you have an issue with traction .
Based on the snow conditions you mention for the area, if the engine is in good condition, it should definitely get the job done.
5 Hp on a 24" machine is a little under powered, but should easily handle 6-8" of light fluffy snow. If you get a larger amount or wet heavy snow, you may have to slow down and take half bucket passes.


----------



## TulsaTime (Nov 29, 2021)

Man I am blown away by how many responses I've gotten. Thanks for the advice guys!


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

This many responses is normal on SBF, it's a very friendly and family atmosphere.

My favorite snowblowers that I have is a 10hp/29" Craftsman Noma, 8hp/26" John Deere Ariens, and a 5hp/22" Ariens. The 5hp 22" is light, maneuverable, 22" is perfect for a 5hp, I have several 5hp 24" for sale but that's too wide for a 5hp. The 8hp for a 26" is maneuverable and power to width ratio is perfect. The 10hp 29" is heavy, not maneuverable, but a real beast and great for the EOD End of Driveway. 

I would keep your tires and see how they slip, however, all tires will slip at times with the EOD when it's deep or plowed in.


----------



## carguy20 (Feb 8, 2021)

I think that the machine will be perfect for you. 

I would probably put a new set of tires on it now if possible, and a set of roller skids or even just poly skids. It could quite possibly last you a decade or more, and it will be easier to use with better tires and skids. 

Give it a winter or two to see how it performs before you consider swapping to a predator engine. It is not difficult to do, but may be unnecessary depending how the current engine performs.


----------



## TulsaTime (Nov 29, 2021)

Has anyone used the tire chains with these? Apparently this comes with a set. Not sure if they're helpful or not but figure that may buy me some time against some new tires.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

Give the bare tires a try, add the chains if you find the tires spinning a lot. If you find the chains too bumpy install the X trac tires.

I run chains on the turf tires of my 50 year old Ariens machines without issue and they give great traction. I have X tracs on my 4 year old machine and they give almost as good traction as the chains.


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

I had an older Toro 524 (model #*31624*) that was very similar to this 38040 that I installed a spare Predator 212cc engine on.

Before you go down the road of modding it, see if you like the shifter. It's a little different than your typical snowblower with a squeeze lever for drive and another for the augers.

What I mean by that is... unless the shifter is in neutral (I've highlighted the 2 neutral detents in the photo below), it will either be moving forward or backward.










Additionally, when you set the auger lever to the ON position, unless you have safety lever squeezed, the engine will shut off.

Theoretically, if you forget to put the shifter in neutral and start the snowblower, it will move on its own without you.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

I have chains on lawn tires on a JD 1032, because the machine is so heavy I don't think the chains are necessary. I have a Ariens 5/22 with lawn tires on and have done 25" snows and the tires did not slip, the chute clogged on wet snows, but the tires did not slip.


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

That thing is mint. Clue: zero rust/pitting on the chrome handlebars. 

Yeah the old Toro "stick" models take some getting used to... Avoid learning around cars !

Another thing to check is the impeller bushing; you basically see if there's any movement on the impeller shaft (with the machine off & the auger disengaged!!)

Another mod that I haven't seen mentioned is the impeller rubber...these old toros really benefit from it.

Those older toro tires are awful...they'll slip on dry sandpaper.


----------



## Michigan_Snow (Nov 19, 2021)

Upgrade the tires like others have mentioned; does look the like bag you have there is the chains….

Get new tires and go bare, only way to go.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

definitely need the impeller mod. some x-track tires would be nice but you should likely try it as is. if you have to have to replace the tires and engine to make it perform where you are happy with it it might just be cheaper to find another machine


----------



## snow blows (Jan 9, 2016)

Oneacer said:


> I think you should be fine with those tires for a long time, but if you do ever decide to change then, just about every machine now comes with XTrac snow tires ...



Are you kidding me? 
OK what did you do with the real Oneacer?


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

....... Just trying to save him a few bucks ..... Maybe they will be fine for him ... . He can see if he needs them.

Me personally, all mine are XTrac .....


----------



## TulsaTime (Nov 29, 2021)

There must be some back story here lol


----------



## Darby (Dec 18, 2020)

TulsaTime said:


> There must be some back story here lol


X-tracs and Roller skids. Stabyl and seafoam. Do it !
And that's the rest of the story !  ... and I concur


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

TulsaTime said:


> Has anyone used the tire chains with these? Apparently this comes with a set. Not sure if they're helpful or not but figure that may buy me some time against some new tires.


Did you get it yet?


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

x-tracs will likely be needed if he plans on keeping it but may be best to just run it as is or with chains for now to see if he even likes the machine especially with what tires cost. not point throwing $100 at tires if you don't like the machine or are not happy with how wimpy the engine is.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Exactly .....

@ Tulsa .... try them first, but chains are going to bounce you and the machine to death .... as I mentioned, if you like the machine, and find those tires slipping and not up to the task, then the XTrac will be your avenue to take.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

the stock tires slip a lot lol. i know even just getting the toro onto my side deck today was a fight and it is only about 2" difference between the driveway and side deck. usually don't have issues with x-track or snow hogs on other machines. they usually at least grab where the stock toro tires don't. i am glad in my case it isn't my main machine and will just be a toy.


----------



## NOS (Dec 3, 2021)

JLawrence08648 said:


> If you feel it's underpowered, buy a new Chinese OHV 208cc engine and you'll be in good shape. Many on here buy the Predator engine from Harbor Freight.


I have a couple of thoughts to share.
If its an off the shelf utility motor its not really winterized and one of the problems with a utility clone or Honda is the governor linkages ice up when the heat of the engine melts the snow. You could end up with it frozen wide open or frozen at idle.

If you get the tin work off a winterized LCT clone you can put that on just about any small block Honda or clone and winterize it.
And you can add the primer function by drilling a hole in the carb ( I would not swap carbs because the jetting might be a bit off its a crap shoot with non standard clones )

Out of the box clones like the predator are lean runners ( for emissions reasons ) in winter they sometimes are leaner...
You can buy an adjustable jet kit for them from kart racing guys or drill them yourself.
This is off the top of my head but I think the low side is .017 and the main is something like .032.
If you go up one drill size on each that's plenty more fuel for winter.









Buy a real clone, a 68mm bore, 54mm stroke 196cc clone.
Then parts are never a problem and you can put a roller kit in it for 30 bucks if ever needed.
That's not so easy with a 208 or 212 since they come in about 4 different flavours and things might not interchange ( even though on the surface of it they have a 70mm piston )

You won't even notice the difference in power from the 196 208 and 212
If you do find for what ever reason you are still down on power get the head off a 5.5 hp clone to raise the compression ( sneaky little speed trick there there are two heads in this range off the 5.5. One is 14cc usualy a chinese head copy from an early clone or a geniun Honda 5.5 head is 18cc both bolt on no issues and run normal gasoline they just make more power).
Put a timing light on it and make sure its actually firing at 24 deg ( there is a range some are less most are all over the place but the sweet spot is 24 for best power and economy )

And you can clock a clone at 4000 rpm once its broken in and not throw a rod. ( really throw the snow )
Just make sure you break it in for about 10 hours before raising the RPM ( clones tend to me made on worn tooling and the tolerances are too tight sometimes )

Clones get better as they wear and loosen up.
Loose is fast as we used to say...

Pop the intake valve seal off and throw it away you want to burn a little oil.
The oil rings are so good in GX motors the tops of the cylinders are borderline dry
Keep an eye on the lash.
These clones make lash as they heat so if you set them tight when hot you might be too tight when your cold.
about .005 is as tight as you want to go.
If you find a set of cast steel rockers from a Champion Generator these are WAY better than Honda parts and keep their ash setting better than ball rockers use the champion push rods they are longer than a stock Honda or clone and are not interchangeable.

If you are building a better snowblower you may as well build a better engine.......


----------



## TulsaTime (Nov 29, 2021)

Update - 
So the fuel line is replaced and this thing runs like a raped ape… howvrrr, the throttle has two settings. All the way slow kills the engine, anything else it runs wide open. Is this normal operation? It seems like there’s an issue with the linkage or carb. I figure I’ll take it apart and clean and rebuild/replace, but figured I’d check here first.


----------



## IndyColtFan420 (11 mo ago)

TulsaTime said:


> Hey all.
> 
> We just moved to Indiana and I'm preparing for my first winter & snow fall. I am inheriting a 524 38040 - Serial 0021470.
> 
> ...



I'm late to the party. But if I could get that for $100 I would buy it. I paid $50 for mine and it didn't run. (pictured below. I'm still working on it) I just put a $200 engine in it the other day. Mine also needs tires and rims. My tires are falling apart, and my rims are rusted on the shaft. I had to beat the hell out of them to get them to come off, and in doing so destroyed the rims. I even soaked them in PB Blast for 2 days. 
I live in northern Indiana and haven't needed a snowblower for about 15 years now. Last year we got a good storm with about 12" of snow, and this year we got about 12" of snow last week. We're supposed to get 3" to 5" inches tonight. Other than that we've been getting about 2" of snow at a time over the past 15 years. So if you live anywhere near me, just go buy a shovel....lol (Fort Wayne IN) The farther north you live you will get lake effect snow.


----------

